# Paradigm CC390



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

Im thinking about buying a Paradigm CC390 centre speaker with 7 drivers in total wow i thought and replace my new centre as the paradigm looks to be a KILLER centre anyway some feedback if you have one or your opinion would be great. (I am a beginner to HT but i am learning fast) cheers Troy:yay2:


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I have owned older Paradigm products and have been quite pleased with them. They are very good. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback drdoan


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

For what its worth, I have owned the CC-370, and now the CC-470 and I have been very pleased. I found the move from the CC-370 to the CC-470 to be very significant, so I can only image what the CC-390 would sound like. Overall, I have been extremely pleased with the Paradigm speakers in my HT system.


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

thanks im getting it can't wait. so far the best price for the CC390 i have is from www.penhometheatre.com.au $1,280 inc shipping.


----------



## bsoko2 (May 9, 2007)

1280 is way too much! Out here in the NW (Olympia, WA & Seattle) it goes for $699 new from the local dealer. Problem is that they don't ship as Paradigm forbids shipping of their products from dealers. You have to pick up in person.


----------



## event horizon (Nov 12, 2009)

Sorry for dragging up an old thread :whistling:



bsoko2 said:


> 1280 is way too much! Out here in the NW (Olympia, WA & Seattle) it goes for $699 new from the local dealer. Problem is that they don't ship as Paradigm forbids shipping of their products from dealers. You have to pick up in person.


You need to remember that the guy was refering to Australian dollars. Once things get shipped from USA/Canada & have import taxes slapped on in the country that receives them things tend to get expensive  Are you 100% sure they don't ship? I wonder why i just payed for shipping then :heehee:

What you pay in $, i pay in £ which generally means about 80% more price wise.

Anyway, it's not a total waste of time as i have just purchased the Reference Signature C5 V2 centre very cheap indeed. I know it's not the same speaker but from reviews all their stuff appears to have no real sound of their own other than what's being played through them. The only thing that bothers me is why the drivers aren't flush with the front baffle, not that it matters as they'll be going in a new enclosure anyway.

I'll have a good listen before extraction though


----------

